# Help and Advice needed



## RogP (May 1, 2005)

We're just back from our second outing in the MH , had a great time and have got to know it a lot more. As a result there are a few things that we need some help with.

Firstly , it got extremely cold at night and we contemplated leaving the Truma heater on to keep the air in the van slightly warmer than freezing. 
However we didn't , partly because we were not sure if this would be dangerous and also because the heater , after about 2-3 hours , started to blow cold air (we had it on the electric at the time)

So question 1 & 2 - Does anyone use their heating through the night? and has anyone else experienced a Truma heater blowing cold?

We also had a problem with condensation on the cab 'screens in the mornings can anyone recommend how to prevent this?

Finally , when driving I experienced a major drop in speed when encountering inclines (I was loosing between 10 and 15 mph at times). Dropping down a gear lessened the speed loss but not by a huge ammount. (I have a Fiat Ducato 2lt JTD).

I have read an article about this and that there is an eletronic device you can retro fit that remaps the engine management unit to get the best performance. The device was from a company call Van Arken , does anyone have any views on this or similar devices?

Thanks in anticipation of any help offered


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rog,

Reference condensation on the windscreen, you will always get this when the weather is cold, from my experience the best way to stop it is to purchase a set of external 'silver screens'. this is basically a quited blanket that fits around the side and front windows and should stop most condensation. You can also get internally fitted ones which will keep some of the cold at bay but youll still get condensation. When its REALLY cold we use both.

Ref the truma heater, you should have 3 settings 500, 1kw and 2 kw, try upping it to 1 or 2 kw but bear in mind that this takes more amps from the electricity youre plugged into, so ask the warden what ampage his supply is, if you overload the supply then youll trip the switch and have to get the warden to reset it (usually late at night when its raining!). Incidentaly 1kw relates to about 8 amps though im sure someone will clarify this if im wrong. Its perfectly ok to leave it on all night, all fumes are vented to the exterior of the van.

hope this helps

pete


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

RogP said:


> Finally , when driving I experienced a major drop in speed when encountering inclines (I was loosing between 10 and 15 mph at times). Dropping down a gear lessened the speed loss but not by a huge ammount. (I have a Fiat Ducato 2lt JTD).


Welcome to the world of diesels and heavy vans. Unlike petrol engines and cars, with diesels you need to maintain the engine speed, so accelerating before hills to help limiting the need to change down.

With regards to chipping, there are a number of suppliers who can do this for you. Its best to speak to some one like TB turbo in Lancaster who are known to give sound advice.

May pay to have a look at this post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt163.html



peejay said:


> Hi Rog,
> Incidentaly 1kw relates to about 8 amps though im sure someone will clarify this if im wrong. hope this helps
> 
> pete


The formula for Amps Volts and Watts is;

W divided by V = A
W divided by A = V
V times A = W

Therefore

1000 W (1KW) divided by 220V = 4.55A

1000 W (1KW) divided by 240V = 4.16A

Its always best to assume the lower voltage to allow for voltage drop in the site installation and runs of extension leads etc.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

May sound an obvious solution to the nighttime chill factor [sez committed warm weather lover :toothy9: ] but have you thought about upgrading your sleeping bags as well? - or using a silk bag liner - we used to have some and they made such a difference. Plus, you should get both internal and external silver screens if you are intending doing much winter camping - also help keep 'van cool in summer. - [roll on summer - please]
Could also get a flask ready for that early morning :coffee2: for that period between turning up heating on waking and actually falling out of bed. :sign5: 
8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

> Welcome to the world of diesels and heavy vans. Unlike petrol engines and cars, with diesels you need to maintain the engine speed, so accelerating before hills to help limiting the need to change down.


 I'm new to this world as well. I find myself overtaking a lorry - hit a hill - I gradually slow down, while the lorry carries on, which is most embarrassing.  
Are you saying that if I change down as, or just before, the hill, I will save my blushes (as they say in the best romantic novels  )? Andrea.


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

I don't want to appear in anyway sexist on this matter, but I'd advise all drivers (regardless of gender) that in heavy diesels it is always advisable to change down a gear when going up hills. Conversely, all drivers (regardless of gender) should usually change up a gear when having surmounted the hill to avoid over revving the engine.  

As far as being cold in the mornings, I always find that the best solution is to get your partner (male or female) to get up a bit earlier and put the kettle on. This has the effect of heating the vehicle with the extra advantage of having a brew while she cooks the breakfast. :wink: 

Drifter


----------



## RogP (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Ref the truma heater, you should have 3 settings 500, 1kw and 2 kw, try upping it to 1 or 2 kw but bear in mind that this takes more amps from the electricity youre plugged into


Hi Peejay

I tried changing the kw setting and the thermostat setting to a lower value but we still had to leave the heater switched off for a couple of hours before it would start to emit hot air again. I'm wandering if its actually a faulty thermostat?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We leave our Trumatic C on all night at its lowest setting, that keeps the van around 11 Celcius. I have not experienced the air blowing cold, apart from when you first switch on and it's still getting upto temperature. If the system's working properly, there's no reason it should be dangerous.

We have little or no condensation in the van becuase of our metal roller bind over the windscreen. Many people seem to use the silver insulating jobbies, and I understand the external ones work better.

Sorry we can't be of any more help than that.


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

i camp all year round never on hook up and we leave the heater on all day and night when ness. it is quite safe as all fumes are extracted outside, and the van is warm we have camped down to minus 8c we use a heavey quilt on the bed, and the external screencovers and internal ones but you do get condensation dont forget warm air on cold glass , as for losing power with a diesel you have to make the engine work ie change gear when needed. :lol:


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

In my previous motorhome I hung two cotton lightweight curtains back to back across the centre of the van. The sleeping area was noticeably warmer. The Carver heater was set on the lowest electrical setting. This may also have reduced the condensation on the windscreen which was fitted with internal silver screens. During the day the curtain was fastened back.

The hanging of a curtain could depend on the layout and size of the motorhome.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi RogP!

Some comments from the continental bloke who uses his motorhome all-year and has already slept in comfort at -21 degrees centigrade outside.



RogP said:


> Firstly , it got extremely cold at night and we contemplated leaving the Truma heater on to keep the air in the van slightly warmer than freezing.
> However we didn't , partly because we were not sure if this would be dangerous and also because the heater , after about 2-3 hours , started to blow cold air (we had it on the electric at the time)
> 
> So question 1 & 2 - Does anyone use their heating through the night? and has anyone else experienced a Truma heater blowing cold?
> ...


What model of Truma heater do you have? At least all the more modern models where the combustion circuit is completely separated from the heating air circuit can be run all night without danger. At least as long as they are properly fitted and technically in order.

I have a Trumatic C with integrated hot water boiler and when camping in winter it runs 24 hours a day. However it has a thermostatic control, so I can just turn down the temperature a bit for the night. (And the first one of us going to the loo in the morning has to turn it up again. :wink: )

Regarding cab screen condensation: When it is really cold outside this can hardly be fully prevented. But there are several ways to at least reduce it:

First choice would be to completely shut off the cab from the living area. That of course depends on the layout of your van. Some luxury C-class motorhomes have a sliding door for that purpose, other (less luxury) a roller blind or a curtain. Maybe some kind of insulating curtain can be refitted using hook-and-loop fasteners. 
A-classes can be fitted with a roller blind to cover the wind screen. Same is valid for the side windows, however some brands (e.g. Euramobil) fit all their A-classes with double-glazed side windows preventing condensation.

Second choice are external screen covers.

Third choice are internal screen covers.

Any combination of the above mentioned measures is of course possible as well.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

rogp wrote



> I tried changing the kw setting and the thermostat setting to a lower value but we still had to leave the heater switched off for a couple of hours before it would start to emit hot air again. I'm wandering if its actually a faulty thermostat?


Do you mean you set the thermostat to a higher setting? setting it lower means it will blow coldair when the temp setting is reached.

When we leave ours on we set it to ; 1kw and 25degrees on the thermostat. On the fire itself we switch the fan to 'A' (auto) and the blower to between 4 & 5. Note that when the blower is set to auto, when the req'd temp is reached it will continue to blow cold air until the thermostat kicks in again.

pete


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

*Heat at nightime*

When on electric we have a small oil-filled radiator that we bought a few years back from Argos. Still see them around. It gives a nice background heat and we turn it down at night so the van is not too warm. As for the Truma on gas - we have left ours on all night when in the mountains. The combustion takes place outside the van and they are designed for this sort of use. By the way, we have a 6 series A Class Hymer so it is a fair bit of space to heat but the little radiator manages the job quite nicely.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

we had a 1.9td and it would die on hills, we found increasing speed on the approach to the hill and depending on the incline drop a gear or just ease of the accelerator. just got the hang of it and then sold the m/h for a bigger engine.The truma heating in this one cuts out at reaching temp and will blow cold air but not when using gas,condensation with internal screens none with no screens but curtians shut,maybe its the size of the m/t ,how many people in the m/h,how cold it is.


----------

